# Actualizar sistema y adios al sonido

## Noss

Hola!

Pues nada he actualizado el sistema (hacía ya muuuchos meses que no lo hacía), he tenido un par de problemillas que he resuelto buscando en foros ingleses... Pero lo que no he conseguido resolver es el problema que tengo con el sonido, os cuento.

Al actualizar el sistema se instaló un último gentoo-kernel, pues bien, copié mi anterior .config al del directorio del nuevo kernel y creo el enlace simbólico que apunte al directorio del nuevo kernel. Hago un make.conf para ver cosas nuevas y tal, y cuando lo tengo todo listo compilo el kernel... El sistema arranca todo perfecto pero el sonido no responde, no se oye nada. He probado a ver si están silenciados algunos canales, he hecho un alsaconf y todo me aparece normal, pero el sonido sigue sin hacer acto de presencia... Realmente en el apartado de sonido del kernel no he cambiado nada todo está como en los anteriores kernels así que no entiendo que ha pasado.... Si se os ocurre alguna idea...

Por si sirve de ayuda mi portátil es un Dell XPS M1330, y tambien le he instalado una versión de la BIOS nueva, aunque no creo que eso tenga que ver

Un saludo y gracias por todo

----------

## Coghan

Cuando copias a mano tu .config anterior al nuevó núcleo supongo que habrás lanzado 

```
make oldconfig
```

 para que se ajuste a los cambios del nuevo kernel, y te pregunte por los nuevos módulos añadidos si deseas utilizarlos o no. Igual en este punto hay algo que han cambiado de sitio en el audio y no es fácil verlos desde el menuconfig.

Con respecto al symlink de las fuentes del kernel hace tiempo que vengo usando las USE symlink, esta enlaza automáticamente al último kernel que se haya actualizado con emerge. Si deseas cambiar el enlace también puedes usar la herramienta eselect:

```
eselect kernel list

eslect kernel set <número del kernel que mostró list>
```

¿Usas los alsa-drivers del portage o los módulos del kernel?, si usas alsa-drivers al actualizar el kernel debes recompilarlo para instalar nuevamente los módulos externos al nuevo núcleo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Hola!
> 
> Al actualizar el sistema se instaló un último gentoo-kernel, pues bien, copié mi anterior .config al del directorio del nuevo kernel y creo el enlace simbólico que apunte al directorio del nuevo kernel. Hago un make.conf

 

Supongo que quieres decir "make oldconfig", tal como dice Coghan arriba.

 *Quote:*   

> El sistema arranca todo perfecto pero el sonido no responde, no se oye nada. He probado a ver si están silenciados algunos canales, he hecho un alsaconf y todo me aparece normal, pero el sonido sigue sin hacer acto de presencia... Realmente en el apartado de sonido del kernel no he cambiado nada todo está como en los anteriores kernels así que no entiendo que ha pasado.... Si se os ocurre alguna idea...

 

Pega la config de tu kernel en pastebin.es y pon aquí un link, para que podamos verla. Pega también la salida de lspci para estar seguros de que el driver es el correcto. Aunque me intriga lo de alsamixer... Si el driver no estuviera correctamente cargado alsamixer no debería ni arrancar.

Al consejo de Coghan sobre los alsa-drivers externos, añado yo otro: no recomiendo usarlos nunca. Los drivers del kernel dan menos problemas.

----------

## Noss

Hola

Si uso make oldconfig, no uso alsa-drivers solo los suministrados por el kernel, en el arranque la tarjeta se carga bien, alsamixer me deja cambiar bien los parámaetros todo parece correcto y nada da mensaje de error, tan solo que no se oye nada.

La configuración de mi kernel http://pastebin.com/m661fe358

La salida lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0427 (rev a1)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

```

Un saludo y gracias por todo

----------

## i92guboj

Todo parece estar en su sitio. 

¿Tienes algún kernel anterior desde el que puedas arrancar para ver si el sonido sigue funcionando en ese antiguo kernel?

----------

## Noss

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Todo parece estar en su sitio. 
> 
> ¿Tienes algún kernel anterior desde el que puedas arrancar para ver si el sonido sigue funcionando en ese antiguo kernel?

 

Hola!

Con ningún kernel anterior se oye nada... Es raro, porque no da error ni alsaconf, ni alsamixer ni nada... Incluso las aplicaciones que hacen uso del sonido funcionan sin enviar mensaje de error, solo que no se oye NADA...

Un saludo y si se os ocurre algo, estaré agradecido

----------

## i92guboj

Asumo que has comprobado todas las conexiones y los controles relevantes y que has vuelto a chequear los canales relevantes en alsamixer.

Te recomiendo que pruebes un livecd, para descartar problemas en la configuración de tu Gentoo.

También deberías probar los altavoces en otro equipo.

Si los altavoces van en otro equipo pero no van con una live distro, entonces probablemente tu tarjeta de sonido esté defectuosa, o al menos la salida de altavoces.

----------

## Coghan

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Por si sirve de ayuda mi portátil es un Dell XPS M1330, y tambien le he instalado una versión de la BIOS nueva, aunque no creo que eso tenga que ver

 

Se me ocurre que chequees las configuración de la BIOS, hay algunas que son capaces de emular el dispositivo de audio de dos maneras como intel y como realtek a elegir.

----------

## Noss

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *Noss wrote:*   Por si sirve de ayuda mi portátil es un Dell XPS M1330, y tambien le he instalado una versión de la BIOS nueva, aunque no creo que eso tenga que ver 
> 
> Se me ocurre que chequees las configuración de la BIOS, hay algunas que son capaces de emular el dispositivo de audio de dos maneras como intel y como realtek a elegir.

 

Ok esta noche lo miraré... La verdad es que esto me pasa desde que actulicé la bios y el gentoo... Pero vamos en el xp me sigue rulando el sonido sin tener que instalar ningún otro driver... Miraré bien a ver...

Un saludo y gracias!

Por si alguno sabe es un Dell XPS M1330 con la última BIOS que proporcina dell para ellos la A09 creo que era...

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Has visto si no esta en Mute?

----------

## Noss

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Has visto si no esta en Mute?

 

Claro, eso ha sido de las primeras cosas que he mirado y no está en mute

un saludo

----------

## pacho2

Aquí con la última BIOS, la A12, funciona perfectamente el sonido, uso el kernel 2.6.26, el driver hda-intel (el del kernel) y el codec Sigmatel (si usas el kernel 2.6.24 (el 25 me daba muchísimos problemas con el driver iwl4965) sería mejor que usases el ebuild de alsa-drivers-1.0.16 ya que el alsa de ese kernel (1.0.15, creo recordar) no hace funcionar las dos salidas de auriculares)

Yo probaría lo siguiente:

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

rm -rf /var/lib/alsa

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

alsamixer (para subir los volúmenes y quitar el mute)

```

Saludos y suerte

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Acabo de perder media hora tratando de encontrar por que mi Analog Devices AD1980 no sonaba después de una reinstalación. En mi caso, hay un ítem en alsamixer que se llama "Headphone Jack Sense". 

Se ve que por defecto viene activado [00], bastó desactivarlo [MM] para que el sonido vuelva a la vida! A ver si por casualidad es eso...

Por último, la preguntonta: Está tu usuario en el grupo audio?  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Noss

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Acabo de perder media hora tratando de encontrar por que mi Analog Devices AD1980 no sonaba después de una reinstalación. En mi caso, hay un ítem en alsamixer que se llama "Headphone Jack Sense". 
> 
> Se ve que por defecto viene activado [00], bastó desactivarlo [MM] para que el sonido vuelva a la vida! A ver si por casualidad es eso...
> 
> Por último, la preguntonta: Está tu usuario en el grupo audio? 
> ...

 

Lo qu has comtado me ha dado una idea, he puesto un video de youtube y he ido activando y desactivando canales, y.... sorpresa!. Si activo el canal Surround tengo sonido. Los demás canales, tanto Front como Center LFE etc, no afectan al sonido para nada, ni activándolos o apagádolos, o bien bajando el volumen, no hacen nada. 

Lo raro es qu sea el canal Surround el que mede sonido, y aún con el volumen a tope en este canal se oye too muy bjao... No creo que esto sea normal

un saludo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Noss wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Acabo de perder media hora tratando de encontrar por que mi Analog Devices AD1980 no sonaba después de una reinstalación. En mi caso, hay un ítem en alsamixer que se llama "Headphone Jack Sense". 
> 
> Se ve que por defecto viene activado [00], bastó desactivarlo [MM] para que el sonido vuelva a la vida! A ver si por casualidad es eso...
> 
> Por último, la preguntonta: Está tu usuario en el grupo audio? 
> ...

 

Entonces descartado lo del grupo audio... Se me acabaron las ya de por si pocas ideas.

Salud!

----------

